# Singleton Puppy



## Poppy123 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi there,

Do any of you own a Havanese that was a singleton pup?

We are on a wait list to adopt a Havanese from a reputable breeder. It looks like we may be getting a pup who is a singleton (from a litter with only one puppy). The pup was placed with another litter at 4 and a half weeks so will have received socialization with other puppies. 

I have read that there can be developmental and temperament problems with singleton pups and am a little bit concerned as this will be our first family dog.

If you own a singleton Havanese I would love to hear about your dog's temperament and any issues you have had.

Many thanks!


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

My daughter(Brady's Mom) has a havanese who was a singteton. He is the most awesome dog! The breeder had him well socialized with her other havanese so there was never a socialization problem. Brady is an absolute doll! The only thing is he weighs in at 19 pounds which is big for a hav and we joke that was because he didn't have any competition for his meals.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes, my Brady is a singleton and he is single handedly to blame for at least 10 havanese in the lives of our friends and family. He led us to 2 more as well! He is amazing! He is big, like my Mom said, but his Mom and Dad were on the bigger side so we knew he would be a larger hav. My breeder did not have another litter to put him with, but he was spoiled rotten by his mom and she even had a pink stuffed sock and blue stuffed sock in his pen with him for siblings I would not hesitate at all about getting a singleton again!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poppy123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do any of you own a Havanese that was a singleton pup?
> 
> ...


Besides what others have posted, I think that a singleton raised with a bunch of other puppies from quite a young age, really isn't a "singleton" in terms of experience... He will have had all the experiences and socialization of any other puppy. I think it's great that the breeder had another litter she could raise him with. I'm sure it made it a lot easier for her!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The pup should be alright thanks to the breeders actions. It is important that from week 3 to 8 that the pup have interaction with it's own kind. If you read Scott and Fuller's research you will find this. Although they didn't research single bred puppies, their research still remains applicable. Now it's up to you to continue the socialization. Keep reading and enjoy your new pup. Congrats.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My girl is a singleton, she was born in a litter, but always walked away from the pack to sit with the humans, or would watch them from afar, its interesting that she has always preferred humans to other dogs, part of the reason I never got another one and declared her Princess Singleton. 

Honestly, as long as your breeder is socializing the pup with people and the older dogs, I really don't see how that would be a problem. You should ask your breeder about the personality he/she is displaying and get some insight from that

:welcome: to the forum!

Kara


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

I can only agree with what has already been said.

Had one once and stimulated him from the beginning.
From day one I imitated brothers/sisters by for example trying to push him away from the mothers nipple and doing al the things litter brother/sisters would do.

But I understand you are worried because this pup would come from a bad breeder it wouldn't be OK to buy a singleton pup.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Your breeder has done a good job, it seems of alleviating the singleton "syndrome". I have a single pup I bred, no other comparable age dogs to put her with, but except that she is very much a momma and daddy's girl, she is fine. When she was big enough, we let her socialize with the other dogs. I've had three Sheltie litters of 1 and a Collie litter of one, in over thirty five years of breeding and showing, and none of them had any social problems.


----------



## TerryParks (Jun 29, 2011)

*pets*

I do love having cats and dogs as pets. These animals are so lovable if they are trained well. They can be a good companion also.

Cat Diet


----------

